# Salters fell, bowland.



## rideswithmoobs (13 Sep 2013)

Planning on doing the Salters fell track from Wray near Morecambe on Cyclocross uptown Dunsop bridge. Anyone done this route or know of it


----------



## ColinJ (14 Sep 2013)

The South Lakes Group have reported on it several times. Look here, and here.


----------



## Southlakes (21 Sep 2013)

rideswithmoobs,

I would keep eye on the forthcoming events page of the South Lakes Group at this link as the Group usually does this route once each year and you would welcome to join us on next years ride or any South Lakes Group rides.

with regards

Simeon


----------



## ColinJ (21 Sep 2013)

Come back @rideswithmoobs, all is forgiven!


----------

